# Davis: I Want the Clippers To Be Mentioned As One of the Elite Teams In the League



## Mr Raza (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Davis: I Want the Clippers To Be Mentioned As One of the Elite Teams In the Leagu*

Then maybe he should stop playing like a mediocore player. You're not getting paid the highest salary on the team to be it's third best player.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Davis: I Want the Clippers To Be Mentioned As One of the Elite Teams In the Leagu*

Team is playing better since he made those comments, of course Kaman is having a stellar year, but they should be even scarier when Blake gets back.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Davis: I Want the Clippers To Be Mentioned As One of the Elite Teams In the Leagu*

^ Wasn't he scheduled to come back in December?


----------



## Jesukki (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: Davis: I Want the Clippers To Be Mentioned As One of the Elite Teams In the Leagu*

Baron Davis would be a top 5 Pg in the leaguea if he would have the attitude to it.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Davis: I Want the Clippers To Be Mentioned As One of the Elite Teams In the Leagu*

Heh.. gotta win some games before they start calling you Elite.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Davis: I Want the Clippers To Be Mentioned As One of the Elite Teams In the Leagu*

lol they need to blow up the team and start from scratch.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Davis: I Want the Clippers To Be Mentioned As One of the Elite Teams In the Leagu*



Unique said:


> lol they need to blow up the team and start from scratch.


That's the stupidest thing I've ever heard. They have a talented squad with a couple of real good young guys. If they can keep Gordon, Griffin and Thornton then the Clippers could be a legit team.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Davis: I Want the Clippers To Be Mentioned As One of the Elite Teams In the Leagu*



Unique said:


> lol they need to blow up the team and start from scratch.


As Knick_Killer said, yeah, this is pretty stupid. They can win against most teams, and when Blake comes back, and they get some more pieces, this team will be pretty damn good.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Davis: I Want the Clippers To Be Mentioned As One of the Elite Teams In the Leagu*



FX™ said:


> As Knick_Killer said, yeah, this is pretty stupid. They can win against most teams, and when Blake comes back, and they get some more pieces, this team will be pretty damn good.



im sorry but how many times have I heard that ?

Clippers need a real star. Not baron Davis. I'd give up griffin and davis and aim for Bosh.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Davis: I Want the Clippers To Be Mentioned As One of the Elite Teams In the Leagu*

You give up Griffin and Davis, and you're edging towards Toronto 2.0. They may make the play-offs, but they wont be much better.


----------

